# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Huesca defenderá la construcción del embalse de Almudévar para beneficio de la ciudad

## F. Lázaro

Europa Press

28/11/13

 El Ayuntamiento de Huesca defenderá que el plan de restitución del futuro embalse de Almudévar beneficie al término municipal Huesca, según se ha acordado en pleno.

El PP y PAR han sacado adelante, en la sesión plenaria celebrada en la tarde de este miércoles, una propuesta conjunta, a través de la que se comprometen a defender la construcción del embalse ante las administraciones y un plan de restitución que beneficie a todo el territorio afectado para fomentar el regadío.

Con este objetivo, tanto la alcaldesa de Huesca, Ana Alós, como el presidente de la Comarca, Fernando Lafuente, se han reunido con representantes del Canal de la Hoya y de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE).

"Pretendemos que parte de las inversiones que se vayan a hacer paralelamente al embalse vayan dirigidas a lo que entendemos es un motor de desarrollo fundamental para nuestra ciudad y su entorno, ya que supone convertir en regadío la parte de cultivos de secano. Creemos que pueden ser un motor económico y más si queremos apostar por la agroindustria", ha explicado la alcaldesa.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/infraes...a-ciudad-41109

----------

